# Lola has a Red Bump!!



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yesterday my mom discovered a red bump on Lola's inner front left leg (arm?). It's located above her knee/elbow. It doesn't look like a tick bite to me but it's kind of hard. I'm not sure what it is. It's not bothering her directly, she's not licking or itching it but she doesn't like anyone touching it. 

I scheduled an appointment to see the vet for tonight but our vet is booked up until NEXT week!! And the vet they gave me doesn't really know what she's doing or she's just lazy, I'm not sure. We had her once for a check up and she basically stood there and just looked at Lola like she was an exhibit at the museum, as in no touching, hands off :blink:. She was ready to whoosh us out of the room to pay for the exam. I wouldn't budge until I made her check Lola's ears, eyes, teeth, etc., all the basics that should be part of the check up. Needless to say, I'm not thrilled about having her look at Lola tonight (and based on last time, I almost expect her to just stand there and literally stare at Lola) but this seems really bad...I'm thinking about going to the animal hospital instead but we're not that familiar with the doctors there. Sigh. What do you guys think? Should we go see the vets at the animal hospital instead of our regular place?










Does anyone know what this could be?  I googled a little bit but the pictures that popped up all seemed WAY worse than this.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

If you're really worried about it, I'd suggest going to the animal hospital. From what you're saying about the other "so called vet", I wouldn't trust her diagnosis anyway. Praying for good news on Lola.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Does your normal vet do any type of drop off appts? My vet is usually booked out several weeks. But, if something comes up, I can drop them off and go to work.....pick them back up after work at the end of the day. My vet will look at them in between his appts/squeeze them in kind of thing. It's not ideal, but, works out for us when needed. 

I know what you mean about not trusting some vets. Go with your instincts. I would not take Lola back to that female vet that just stared at her for her exam. I love my vet. He has gotten so busy, he brought in a woman partner. I had her once....and never again and I told him so. lol She was the same way....just kind of stood there and stared and didn't act confident in her anaylsis or diagnosis. She is much younger and inexperienced. 

Gosh, I don't know what the bump is.  Sorry, I'm not more help. If your vet doesn't do drop off appts; I would seek out the animal hospital instead. Hugs to you both!

Edited to add: Another thought....is there a different vet you can see at your regular place??? (I would call and see if that's an option first. I would also communicate your concerns/feelings to your normal vet about the female vet that you didn't feel comfortable with, too.)


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i have no idea what that could be but will be praying that its nothing serious . and i agree with suzi .


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It could be a little allergic reaction to an ant or bug bite of some sort. Just a guess. If you don't trust that vet I wouldn't spend money to see her. Try another or go to the animal clinic.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Diana, Bailey had a similar red bump a couple of months ago...I had noticed a tick on him and when I pulled it out, it left a bright red spot :w00t: I put some antibiotic ointment on it and it disappeared within a day. 

Lola might have had an allergic reaction to some sort of bug bite. I wouldn't take her to the vet who just stood around last time...try to see if your regular vet would see Lola as a drop-off. If not, I would look in to other clinic in your area...maybe ask a neighbor or friend for recommendations for other good vets? 

Hope Lola is completely better soon!!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone. I cancelled the appt with the horrible vet for now and I'm trying to find someone else who can see her.

Suzi, I had never even heard of drop offs. Definitely good to know about but I think the whole experience would stress her out. Maybe when she's better around other dogs.

Thanks again! Will keep you updated!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Diana - I'm so sorry that Lola has that red spot/bump. I hope it isn't anything major but I definitely would not go to the vet you didn't like. It's worthless. Either see another vet or I think for this kind of thing sometimes the animal hospitals are even more familiar because they see a lot of this type of thing coming in. Probably a bite. Was it after the walk around the pond? Keep us posted and sending prayers for sweet Lola.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Diana - I'm so sorry that Lola has that red spot/bump. I hope it isn't anything major but I definitely would not go to the vet you didn't like. It's worthless. Either see another vet or I think for this kind of thing sometimes the animal hospitals are even more familiar because they see a lot of this type of thing coming in. Probably a bite. Was it after the walk around the pond? Keep us posted and sending prayers for sweet Lola.


I think it happened at home or maybe a walk around the block. I checked the reviews of the Animal Hospital by me and there are some really bad reviews. I'm calling around to all the smaller practices today to try to get an appointment but it's starting to look like I'll have to take her tomorrow. It doesn't look life threatening and her behavior and eating are still normal so tomorrow, although not my first choice, will have to do.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Let us know how it goes Diana. Wish you lived here. I love my vet


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much, to me it doesn't look "alarming". It appears to be either a bug bite or she somehow made it raw from either scratching with her nails or something along those lines. It looks like it's scabbing over. I would try applying a little Neosporin or cortisone cream to see if either helps. The cortisone will help if it is from a bite of some kind.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Lisa and Sue!

Okay so because yesterday was Passover it was near impossible to get an appointment...but in hindsight, that's okay with me bc it bothered me much more than it bothered Lola. Anyway, I'm happy to report that the bump is shrinking and she's letting me examine it after belly rubs, so while we are still going to go see the vet, I'm inclined to believe it's a one-off bug bite.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

angelgirl599 said:


> Thanks Lisa and Sue!
> 
> Okay so because yesterday was Passover it was near impossible to get an appointment...but in hindsight, that's okay with me bc it bothered me much more than it bothered Lola. Anyway, I'm happy to report that the bump is shrinking and she's letting me examine it after belly rubs, so while we are still going to go see the vet, I'm inclined to believe it's a one-off bug bite.


This is great news. Hope it continues to shrink but keep us posted on what the vet says.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It might be some sort of bite or scrape that got a little staph infection in it. If that is the case, the vet can give you an antibiotic/steroid ointment to put on it. It will heal pretty quick if that is the case. Good luck finding a new vet.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

sassy's mommy said:


> It might be some sort of bite or scrape that got a little staph infection in it. If that is the case, the vet can give you an antibiotic/steroid ointment to put on it. It will heal pretty quick if that is the case. Good luck finding a new vet.


Thanks Pat!! We like our regular vet, he has a maltese so he's really good with them. He's just in a practice with other vets that aren't quite up to par to say the least. He'll be seeing the Lolar Bear soon.

___________________
Also for everyone else reading this thread, definitely consult a vet before you do anything but I know we worry a lot about our malts and the time before a vet can see your malt seems like a lifetime. This chart helped me get a more realistic sense of whether or not Lola had something severe or not.

Causes of Solid-Appearing Lumps & Bumps on the Skin of Dogs

It describes different bumps, lists symptoms and what not. I google searched each one for an image to see if it looked like anything Lola had. Let me caution you now that google searching these things by image is not for the weak of heart and I recommend not eating when looking it up. Some of them are exceptionally graphic and very not pretty.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So relieved that it seems to be getting better. Best to get it checked tho especially if it could have been a tick bite. Let us know how it goes.


----------

